# Colour Shift issue when editing in Photoshop and returning to Lightroom



## lynchypx (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi,

I came here after struggling to find a solution to this anywhere else.

I'm running Lightroom CC 2015.13 and Photoshop CC 19.1.5. I'm not exactly sure how long the issue has been there but i've only noticed it on a recent shoot. When choosing "edit in Photoshop" from Lightroom the image colour shifts noticeably and when saved (without even touching the image) and viewed back in Lightroom you can see the difference between the histogram (see attached).

I have reset all settings in both photoshop and lightroom in an attempt to fix this without luck. Photoshop is set to preserve embedded profiles. 

I've also reset the display profile in Windows 10s Color Mnagement window to sRGB IEC61966-2.1 in case it was the display driver.

Any help you guys can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 23, 2018)

This is probably due to a version mismatch. Photoshop CC 19.1.5 is the latest version, so its version of Camera Raw uses the new camera profiles (that is not the same as icc-profiles). Lightroom CC 2015.13 is an old version, that does not use those profiles. Why do you still use CC 2015.13 in the first place? You have a subscription, so upgrading to Lightroom Classic is free for you.


----------



## lynchypx (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Johan,

Yeah you were right. I'm a cautious updater of all my adobe products having been burnt in the past and subscribe to the philosophy 'if it's isn't broken, don't fix it'. In this case it apparently was broken. I've updated to Classic and it seems to have resolved the issue.

Thanks


----------



## CyberCat (Oct 7, 2018)

I have a similar issue, I choose the "Edit in Photoshop" option and my pic visibly loses some blacks, those shift to mid-tones. My PS and LR versions are correct, both are updated to the latest. I use LR Classic and previously did not notice such issue.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 7, 2018)

When it opens on PS or when it comes back?  I just tried it and it seems to be OK in both away and back.  I'm guessing you select "Edit with LR adjustments" What is your colour working space in PS?  Since LR works in Prophoto RGB I have PS set up that way including ACR. I'm no expert but I posted as I'm curios.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh. My "assign to profile" is also set to Prophoto RGB. Not sure that matters using the edit in PS command as it doesn't ask me when I use it.


----------



## CyberCat (Oct 7, 2018)

I can immediately see the difference when I open the edited RAW file in PS, blacks turn to dark grey. 

I will have to check the settings, I haven't change anything in them and it used to work without any issues. The only difference is that there was an update released a couple of weeks ago which I have installed.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah that isn't right. I have always disliked trying to figure things  out in PS. LR is so much easier.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 7, 2018)

Just thought of something else. Check your View - Proof  Setup.  That can be a real pain.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 7, 2018)

There are a lot of misunderstandings about color management, including some of the things Zenon said, unfortunately. You do not have to set the working space in Photoshop to the same ProPhotoRGB space that Lightroom uses by default, because that setting only applies to newly created documents. It does not apply to existing documents opened by Photoshop. 'Assign to Profile' also has nothing to do with it. That is an option to assign a color profile to an image that does not have a profile, for example images from the web. For web images you should always assign 'sRGB', because that is what almost all web images are. Images that come from Lightroom do have a profile, so this is irrelevant for the issue at hand.

What you do have to check however are the 'Color Management Policies' in Photoshop's color management settings dialog. And in particular to the one for RGB files. Make sure this is set to 'Preserve Embedded Profiles'. That means that Photoshop will respect the current profile of the image, and won't change that.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 8, 2018)

My colour management policies are set up like that. What do you mean by newly created? Starting from nothing? I guess it has nothing to do with ACR as I have that set tp open a RAW in ProPhoto.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 8, 2018)

I do know that if you don't  select the Proof Setup/Colours  it won't look right.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 8, 2018)

Zenon said:


> What do you mean by newly created? Starting from nothing?


Yes. The choice of the working color space is only important when you choose 'File - New...' in Photoshop. So for the collaboration between Lightroom and Photoshop that choice is not relevant.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 8, 2018)

Years ago I had the working space set to Adobe RGB and most of the rest of the settings in your image example are currently the same. I can't remember when I switched ACR to ProPhoto but when I did I also selected it in the working space. I have never created a new file in PS so I guess it never mattered for my purposes. They may have taught us how to create a new file when I took some lessons but that would over 10 years ago.  Everything looked right. I remember the days when you had to "convert to profile" before saving and then Adobe added it to the Save For Web  export . That was a nice touch. Thanks for the info.


----------

